# Anyone emigrated to Australia of know of anyone who has?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wonder about anyones experiences of this good or bad as something dh and I are thinking of doing.  Thanks x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I know someone in the process they go on 10th Oct.  I don't know all the ins and outs but took them a little while to get all the checks thru but they so looking forward to it


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

DH and I looked into this as a relocation within his company so that we wouldn't have to pay for visas, moving costs etc however the rules have been changed now. He'd effectively have to resign from the UK company and then reapply to the Oz version which we have decided is too risky and we'd have to pay for visas, sell up and move out....nooooo way!

A friend of mine has also moved out there. She had to pay for her own visa and also all the medical checks required. She's also a bit restricted on where she can work in Oz due to her visa but has now got herself somewhere to live. Again, buying a property depends on the visa. Luckily my friend has a lot of family there to fall back on when she needed somewhere to live. Another friend has her brother, SIL and nephew out there and they can't afford to move back to the UK now. It's also very expensive for them to fly between Sydney and the UK.

Food and drink costs are on a par with here, petrol is a lot cheaper but the income tax is more. Don't forget that because Oz is a long way from anywhere, a lot more has to be imported which invariably puts the price up.

There are several expat forums - he uses http://britishexpats.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=54 to see what is going on and how people find it.

One thing my friend has found is that the grass is not necessarily greener and she was trying to work out if she could afford to come back to the UK and she can't.

You would need to think long and hard about whether you really want to do this as it would really be a one way trip. The other thing is that the points system used by Oz and NZ is being changed so that you may be out of a job if a jobless Aussie returns wanting a job - they really look after their own.

That said, if you really want to go, stick to your guns when telling family. My parents really weren't happy about the idea of us being so far away and it's a long way away from friends and family when you're not having a good day.

/links


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Glitter, a lot of helpful info there x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

DH has just pointed out a couple more expenses - no free banking so bank charges will apply for just having a current account.  Education fees are variable and can be high depending on your visa e.g. $5000 per child per year in New South Wales (we were looking at Melbourne).  
The good thing is that you can transfer your UK pension into a super-annuation scheme however just like the UK, a final salary pension is highly unlikely.  
If he rememberes more, I'll let you know...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Think Glitter has already given you some great advise already so not sure what more I can add.  One of the main things is the point system or getting sponsorship of some sort....and obviously for you, schooling would be very important.

My stepdad is an Aussie (from Sydney) and my parents moved back to Sydney about 14 years ago, stayed there about 2 years and then returned to UK for 3 years...they then decided they really had had enough of UK (living near Salisbury but both commuting to London for work every day!) so moved to New Zealand and have been there around 8 years now.  As mum was married to an Aussie it was easier for her to get the visa etc for Oz.....and since Aussies and Kiwis can live in whichever country it was also easier for her to live in NZ as she already had the visa etc for Oz (if that makes sense) ?  I know that even for me, having parents living there, I would still need to get enough points to move there permanently (Oz or NZ) but if you have professional qualifications in jobs/industries that they are particularly short of then you stand a better chance.

Despite having a UK driving license for many years, she did have to sit the Aussie version & then the NZ version (although they do drive same side as us, they have different road/driving rules, traffic signs etc)

Healthcare wise you have to pay as there's no NHS as such....and as Glitter mentioned, mum had to pay for all her medical checks etc which are pre-requisite to getting visa (for both Oz & NZ).

It is hard for them to come back because of the costs though....mum came back from NZ last year when my nan was ill (and sadly passed away) and it cost mum around £3-4k for a return flight.  We've tried to go out as often as possible.  When they were in Sydney I went out there for 3mths but that was only time I saw them in the time they were there......I went to see them 18mths after they moved to NZ and then again about 18mths after that.....then didn't see them for 3 years but luckily managed to see them twice last year !!!  Whilst my step dad has alot of family in NZ and Sydney only 3+hr flight, for mum it's really hard as she obviously misses me and the rest of the family.....but I know she wouldn't change anything.  The flights a killer to NZ though...takes us 36hrs door to door !! (parents live top of South Island).

The life style they have in NZ (and had in Oz) is/was so much better.  They're both youngish (stepdads only 47 and mums only 57 so both are still working age)......but the property they bought is massive 5 bedroom with 3 acres of garden.....they live 1 hour from the snowfields and 30 mins from beautiful beaches.  I know NZ isn't where you were asking about but when they were in Oz they were able to afford much better place than they would've been able to over here.

The other thing to remember is that everything price wise is relative...it's good for us when we go over there (NZ and Oz - we were in Oz earlier this year on holiday, after visiting my parents) although the exchange rate isn't as good as it has been.  Whilst cost of living in general may be lower, you need to way that up against your salary once you're working over there.....day to day cost for utilities, food etc....(eg for me to get a similar salary - assuming exchange rate of Aus$2 to the £1 which it approx was in Oz back in Jan - then I'd need to earn $80000+ which I just wouldn't get over there).....as I say, it's all relative......and both countries are also suffering from effects of recession (as we are) so that may also be a factor to consider (my stepdads a manager and has recently had to take on more work at no extra pay and had to make staff redundancies).......

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I've just remembered something else that may be dear to you - cats.  We looked into the price of shipping our two moggies over, and it was either £1k for both cats or £1k for each for full quarantine, safe passage etc.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Glitter said:


> I've just remembered something else that may be dear to you - cats. We looked into the price of shipping our two moggies over, and it was either £1k for both cats or £1k for each for full quarantine, safe passage etc.


OMG that much, would have to take my cats though - thanks hunnie, good to know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

And the cost for applying for permanent residency currently stands at $7500 aussie each.  My friend will have been out there 2 years next Monday and can now apply for full residency.


----------

